# Resurfacing head for metal head gasket



## v8killer (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey guys,

I recently had a head resurfaced for use with a metal head gasket. The finish of the head surface was such that you could feel the tooling marks if rubbed your fingernail across it. 

I installed the head with brand new head bolts, etc...and now the engine leaks a considerable amount of oil from the head gasket. You can see the oil oozing down the block, making a nic little puddle on my floor 

I have been told that I need a very smooth finish when using a metal head gasket, almost like a polished surface, where the tooling marks are extremely close together and very smooth when you run your fingernail across it.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear that.

I had my head resurfaced also and it's very smooth...just like the block.

Hope this helps.

Jody


----------

